# Launch of renewed Winterreise resource



## phillips

Dear fellow-Winterreisenden,

Fremd bin ich eingezogen? I think not ... The majority of you will be more than familiar with my (very healthy!) obsession with Winterreise and with my ongoing research into interpretations of arguably the greatest song-cycle ever written. I have been in contact with most of the recipients of this mailing (a one-off, I hasten to assure you) at one time or another, either about a recording, book, paper, artwork or material related to the subject of Schubert's magnum opus.

Today sees the launch of the renewed and revitalised Winterreise website https://diewinterreise.net, which I hope will grab you enough to make you want to come back for more. Please bear in mind that the website is very much a work in progress; currently it represents but a fraction of the material I have gathered from sources around the globe and as a resource on Winterreise can by its very nature never be "complete", it will continue to grow.

Singers are truly wonderful beings: ever generous, supportive and helpful. I have been overwhelmed by the readiness with which expertise and personal experience has been shared. It has been both gratifying and humbling to experience so many of you taking time out of hectic schedules to contribute material, invaluable advice, encouragement and constructive criticism towards the realisation of this website. Pianists and other instrumentalists, artists, translators and scholars have been equally unstinting in their generosity, and beautiful friendships have grown out of contacts over the years.

This resource has not been compiled in total Einsamkeit, and in particular but by no means exclusively, my very grateful and heartfelt thanks goes to Joyce DiDonato, Ulrich Schütte, Nathalie Stutzmann, Andreas Schmidt, Julian Prégardien, Brigitte Fassbaender, Francisco Araiza, Rudolf Jansen, Marcos Fink, Sarah Walker, Zeger Vandersteene, Gotthard Bonell, Thomas Beavitt … the list could go on and on and on …

Contributions and suggestions are always welcome, essential even. I need your help to make and keep this website the go-to resource for all things Winterreise: be critical, be thorough, but above all ― be forthcoming! Feel free to forward this mailing to anyone you think may be interested and to post on social media. Please note: the website is very image-rich, so although the website has a responsive design, your best viewing experience would be on a desk- or laptop, or a tablet in landscape mode.

Do let me know what you feel about the website in general, what it could benefit from, anything else you would like to find on such a resource, if you encounter any errors or omissions; in short: get and stay in touch!

Warmest wishes,

Iain

~~~~~~~~ 
Iain C. Phillips
Amsterdam | London
https://diewinterreise.net


----------



## SixFootScowl

Totally awesome website!

I love it and I plan to spend some time there. You are going to get me in trouble. I have about 5 Winterreise sets including bass, tenor, contralto and mezzo. But I suspect looking at all the album covers on your website is going to lead me to buying another set or two, or three or.....


----------



## SixFootScowl

I had the great pleasure of seeing Joyce DiDonato sing Winterreise last December at Hill Auditorium in Ann Arbor, Michigan.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Already affected. I wasn't going to get a soprano set but this lady sounds wonderful, so for $6.38 shipped VG used, I could not resist Christine Schäfer.


----------



## wkasimer

This is a fabulous website - I look forward to digging into it. I'm a pretty avid Winterreise collector, but there are dozens of versions pictured that I've never heard of, much less heard.


----------

